# Unused panels...any chance to get basement heated?



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello...

Since i did not get the house i planned, i now have 20 175 watt panels sitting in basement without any good use, i am hoping to have any chance to use them in somewhat supporting way...
Can i set them up somehow (shady south facing environment), so that i gt at least what they harvest transported into the basement as heat?
I might have space for 8-9 outside and i am not planing to grid tie or even buy any expensive equipment for this project...
So would it be working to parallel them and put something (DC, any ideas) at it in basement for heat?

Thx!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Using solar electricity to produce heat isn't very cost effective.
It takes a lot of watts to generate even a small amount of heat.
Even a hair dryer will typically need 1500 watts.
You'd be better off to use solar heat collectors and lots of insulation.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello and thx for the feedback...
But what else can i do with the panels...
It feels just wrong to have them catching dust in basement...
There must be something useful...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Meinecke said:


> But what else can i do with the panels...


With a battery bank and an inverter you could use them to run lights and small things like a computer, TV or stereo, or you could use DC to run some LED lights and 12 volt appliances.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Well, 20 175 watt panels are worth $2K, Could sell them and buy a stove/furnace?


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello again...
I got those to use in the next house...i just have them sitting in basement because the last deal on a house went down the drain...so my intention is to keep them but just to give them some/any work until they get their real job...
Woodstove is in basement...and it is a rental...so no going to buy something for the landlord...hahaha
So looks like i cannot put them to any use then...
Could my APC UPS 2200 or 1500 give the little setup some more sense?
Have both...but no batteries in that dimension that i could go off grid kind...
But both run on 48 volt...and both are changed to run as constant inverters
Hmmm...looks like i am pretty doomed than for now....
Hope anyone has another good idea...


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Meinecke said:


> Hello again...
> I got those to use in the next house...i just have them sitting in basement because the last deal on a house went down the drain...so my intention is to keep them but just to give them some/any work until they get their real job...
> Woodstove is in basement...and it is a rental...so no going to buy something for the landlord...hahaha
> So looks like i cannot put them to any use then...
> ...


I don't know about "doomed"....anything can be done....For enough money.
There is a lot more to it than just "hooking them up for heat...."

How much do you want to spend.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

The how much i want to spent is the point...
Since i will not get much harvest on this north facing shady property, i was just hoping to hook them up in parallel and get some use out of it...heat was my hope but this is probably not working.
For this setup i was not going to spent a lot...maybe a non mppt charge controller or similar to maybe get UPS hooked to it...but without battery...


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Meinecke said:


> The how much i want to spent is the point...
> Since i will not get much harvest on this north facing shady property, i was just hoping to hook them up in parallel and get some use out of it...heat was my hope but this is probably not working.
> For this setup i was not going to spent a lot...maybe a non mppt charge controller or similar to maybe get UPS hooked to it...but without battery...


Yep, you won't get enough watts to do much in the way of heating.
20 x 175 x 5 hours a day ( and that's a generous estimate based on your site location) is about 17,000 watts a day total.
You're best use would be lights like a bank of LED's but I guess you could set up a bank of incandescents and see how much heat they generate since about 90% is given off as heat instead of light.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Do you have a garage or workshop you can use those in ?


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Having chickens in a off grid setup with panels...could bump them up a little...but not enough batteries to keep even what i am already producing there...But the incandescents bulbs is maybe a good idea...will try and see...but not sure how a bulb reacts on way less voltage and dc...


----------



## Mupwi (Jul 14, 2014)

there is no reason you couldent hook them up to a heater resistive heating elements dont care if its ac or dc just wile them up in seriesand paralel to output around the rated voltage of your heater and connect it up if you need heat and have the pannels its not a waist and will save you on whatever you are currently using for heat but probably not eliminate it if i were you id try get some batterys and a charge controller and hook it up to thoes inverters as they will probably be more useful that way you could still hook a heater to the output of the inverter but also gives you options to run the fridge tv computer lights ect.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Any idea of a source for affordable batteries?
These jammys def. blow my tinker budget when bought new...
And since i was not planing an off grid soon...i never really looked into that subject...
I probable cannot just loot a whole golf court's gold carts batteries over night and get away with it...


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Why not set them up on a trailer, if you get ready to move---pull the solar trailer with batteries to your new place?? Only cost me about $500 for this old camper frame and the ladders I bought to make it. Pulls easy even with my golf cart around the farm. Place behind a privacy fence if you are in one of "Those" area's. Then (Example)You can buy 12 6 volt golf cart batteries for about $1000, not the best but will get you a few years usage if you take care of them. Using a charge controller to charge the batteries, then hook them to a inverter and use the power around/in your home.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Thx for that idea...but you have no idea how bad my rented property is...
It is a forrest and also north facing...it is hard to keep the chicken door batteries charged...
So it really looks like i have to keep them unused until i find my spot...
Damn people...hate house buying...


----------

